# MMA Certified Strength and Conditioning Coach



## J-911

http://www.thestrengthcompany.co.uk/category.asp/catID/9/the-strength-company-seminars.htm

*COURSE OUTLINE*

FRIDAY 11 September

MMA history and characteristics

Myths and fallacies

Specifics of biomechanics

Specifics of energy systems

Workshop - Body Weight training, Traditional Strength, Resistance Bands

SATURDAY 12 September

Nutrition and Making weight

Periodization

Programming

Workshops - Stability ball, Medicine ball Circuits

Exam

So I found this the other day and was looking into it a bit more, have not decided as to whether I will attend or not but I thought you guys might like the info. What do you think? Worth the money?


----------



## Robk

seems pricey to me :/


----------



## The Strength Company

You can't put a price on education guys. Here are the facts about JC Santana's *Industry First* certification:

Donâ€™t accept imitations! Now there is a bona-fide Strength and Conditioning Coach Certification for MMA Coaches: IHPâ€™s MMA Certified Strength and Conditioning Coach (MMA- CSCC) Certification. Donâ€™t believe it â€" check this out!

IHPâ€™s MMA-CSCC Certification is the most complete training system and certification process in the MMA world. Here is what it entails.

â€¢Certification involves an advanced in-home study period (about 30 days).

â€¢The course materials consist of 226 page text, a study guide, and a 5-hour 2 DVD set.

â€¢Home-study process is supported with a 14-hour hands-on symposium

â€¢Certification process is concluded with a 45-question exam; multiple choice and video analysis.

â€¢Certification is approved for continuing education credits by the top strength and conditioning organization in the world, the prestigious National Strength and Conditioning Association (NSCA)

The IHPâ€™s MMA-CSCC certification and course materials and were designed and are taught by world renowned strength coach and personal trainer, JC Santana. JC Santanaâ€™s track record and credentials stand in a class by themselves. Here are his stats:

â€¢High academic credentials (dissertation short of his PhD)!

â€¢Authored more than 80 DVD and book titles!

â€¢Award-winning international lecturer for over 10 years!

â€¢Built IHP, one of the top training facilities in the world, from the ground up!

â€¢Over 35 experience in the combat arts!

â€¢Competed for over 32 years in boxing, kick-boxing, wrestling, and judo!

â€¢Trained numerous Olympians and world champions in various combat sports!

â€¢Is a special combat strength and conditioning consultant to the NAVY Seals â€" Seal Team Six unit!

â€¢Trains top MMA fighters, BJJ players, and Submission Grapplers everyday!

Unless an MMA or Combat certification has that kind of juice behind it â€" it is not worth your time or money! Itâ€™s that simple.


----------



## Imy

The Strength Company said:


> You can't put a price on education guys.


University begs to differ. :laugh:


----------



## marc

What are the prices?

Oh and welcome to the foum :happy:


----------



## The Strength Company

Thanks for welcoming me!

JC Santana talks frankly about his Fitness Industry World First MMA-CSCC Certification

Following is an excerpt from a recent interview with JC Santana

Q: JC, the announcement of the MMA-CSCC certification seems to be causing lots of talk in the industry. Whatâ€™s happening?

JC: Joel Proskewitz, of The Strength Company, and I have been planning this â€œFirst of its kind MMA certificationâ€ for over 12 months. I have spent over 13 years developing my MMA training system and producing the educational materials to support it. Collectively, IHP and The Strength Company first announced this certification to the MMA world a few months ago. Of course, some people that learned of this event thought they could â€œbeat this certification to the punchâ€ and have launched what can only be called â€œdesperate attemptsâ€ to be the first. However â€" it is not about being the first if you are not ready to, or capable of, being the best. I have taken my time, have put in the work, and come September 2009, everyone will see who has the mettle to be considered the best and only in the MMA Strength and Conditioning class.

Q: There are many coaches out there that train MMA fighters and claim to be the best in the Strength & Conditioning world of MMA. What makes this certification different and what do you believe sets it apart?

JC: My work is well documented in over 60 DVDs, 14 books and over 200 articles. When it comes to original published material, few professionals can claim that library of material. Much of our original work pops up in books, manuals, and DVDs of young fitness educators and MMA strength and conditioning â€œauthorities.â€ Often times the material is used in the wrong context, or misrepresented. This certification provides 30 years of original work and that work is delivered by the original author; no chance for misrepresentation, misinterpretation, or guess work. The attendees with get the real information from the person who originated the information.

Q: JC, how do you justify the certification price when there seems to be cheaper options available?

JC: The YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR axiom is as true today as it ever was. Only people who donâ€™t have anything into a product will give it away. When you have professionals that have decades of experience, hundreds of thousands of dollars into a formal education, hundreds of thousands of dollars into an educational library, and perhaps millions into a facility where they have honed their skills and that of other professionals â€" they value their work and wonâ€™t give it away. Be aware of cheap certifications â€" that is exactly what they put into it! For example, while some one-day certifications cost $200-300 dollars and have an outline, this certification has a 5 hours DVD set, and 226 page book, a study guide, and requires home study. That is a lot of work and a lot of money invested.

Q: What is your take on certifications that have fancy words in the title to entice consumers?

JC: In these times of instant claims and Internet acclaim, people will say anything for the sake of marketing. Words like PRO, ADVANCED, and ELITE, are tossed around without any credence. Some certifications claim a high level status while they discuss entry-level material. They donâ€™t have an ENTRY Level curriculum to develop students to the ADVANCED LEVEL, and they donâ€™t provide a progressive learning curriculum that has been though out. Some fly-by-night certifications are not even put together when they are first advertised (i.e. they are truly put together over night and sometimes from plagiarized material).

Q: What makes JC Santana so sought after as a lecturer and trainer?

JC: It takes years of work to consistently be on stage all over the world in front of audiences as big as 1000 people in a single room. It takes years of work and commitment to get a high level education and advanced degrees. It takes dedication and commitment to build and develop a world-class training facility. It takes knowledge, creativity, execution and perseverance to develop what could be the largest educational library in the industry. And it takes talent and a proven track record to be recognized by major organizations and popular publications with awards and titles.

In this world of internet-made â€œauthoritiesâ€ is easy to see over-night experts; anyone can call themselves a â€œworld renowned authorityâ€ on their own web site these days! However, few young experts these days have put in the years, the tears, and the blood needed to be called a leader or a world-renowned anything! Itâ€™s all about the flash, the cameo appearances, the pictures, and beefed up resume today.

When assessing who you learn from, whose work you will follow, and who you use as a reference in your industry â€" think about substance and longevity â€" not instant flash! Longevity and a great track record is a sure bet someone has substance that has been PROVEN by the â€œtest of timeâ€.

Q: JC, for those that donâ€™t know you, can you sum up what you are about?

JC: Iâ€™m a family man first then everything else. I pride myself on my professionalism and integrity and refuse to get into trivial ego wars. When Iâ€™m asked why I donâ€™t post on blogs, forums, and discussion boards, my reply is simply, â€œI let my 35 years experience and a huge library of original published work do all of the talking for meâ€☺

Iâ€™ve been training fighters since the 1970s. I was the first Strength and Conditioning coach for the America Top Team and currently I serve as their Strength and Conditioning Coordinator. The Strength Company and I plan on delivering a world class certification in September, which is the only MMA Course of its kind to be approved by the National Strength & Conditioning Association for Continuing Education for their certified strength coaches and trainers. I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## YourMMA

Yeah, I was there too. The course was amazing, JC's knowledge is unreal and he's a really cool, entertaining guy to boot.

Best of luck with the results dude :laugh:


----------



## SteSteez

How mcuh did you pay Justin? I presume MMAunltd was given it free...


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

Imy said:


> University begs to differ. :laugh:


Sorry that was just classic, made me laugh.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I might save up if the price is reasonable

how much was it ? and whens the next time they're doing it


----------



## YourMMA

You can find a review over here:

UK MMA News | JC Santana Seminar Review | MMA Unltd

I wasn't given it free, it had to be paid for... Our conditioning chap Stapes couldn't make it so I took his place. Was totally worth it.

JC is the man.

Next one 11-12th Dec I believe.


----------



## Flaco85

I was there as well and fully enjoyed the two days. It was a good combination of theory and practice and JC himself was very accomodating. I found his programme templates and how he goes about designing and implementing these into functional MMA circuits very informative. As previously mentioned, the fact that JC answered any questions during lunch breaks shows his character and passion for the work he does. Overall really nice bloke, great coach and UTC was a great facility to hold it in.


----------



## zipwolf

Is the course REPs accredited?


----------

